# ...Jungfische & Winter...



## coconut (29. Sep. 2006)

Hallo erstmal! 

In diesem Jahr, haben einige Jungfische in unserem Teich das Licht der Welt erblickt 
(--> für Goldies ja an und für nich nichts schwieriges) *gg*

Nun hätten wir für nächstes Frühjahr einige Abnehmer gefunden (im Bekanntenkreis) und haben auch beschlossen, ab nächstes Jahr nur noch Koi zu halten und die Goldfische weg...

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage... 

Wie sieht es mit den Überlebenschancen der kleinen im Winter aus?
Hier in Österreich, sind die Winter ja doch auch ein wenig strenger und wir wollten die kleinen eigentlich im Keller überwintern.

Oder müsste man keine Bedenken haben sie im Teich zu lassen?
Haben die denn schon genügend Reserven um den Winter unbeschadet zu überstehen?

Vor allem wollte ich im Herbst schon mal alle Goldfische raushaben aus dem Teich, damit wir nicht im Frühjahr die Laichzeit übersehen und wieder einen Haufen Junge haben...  

Denn dieses Jahr hatten wir Probleme mit dem Wasser duch die Unmengen von Fischen...

Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar.
Schon mal im vorhinein...

Liebe Grüße aus dem sonnigen Graz


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: ...Jungfische & Winter...*

Hallo Bianca,

wenn der Teich tief genug ist (bei 25000 Liter gehen ich davon aus), dann besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass er bis auf den Grund durchfriert. Für die Goldfische sehe ich keine Probleme, da Fische im Winter eh ein paar Gänge zurückschalten. Du musst sie also nicht unbedingt herausfangen und im Keller überwintern.


----------



## coconut (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: ...Jungfische & Winter...*

danke für deine schnelle antwort.

ja an der tiefsten stelle haben wir 1,30-1,40m
dann werden wir mal sehen was wir mit den kleinen machen 

aber der winter ist ja dann schlneller da, als man denkt 

also besser jetzt schon alle vorkehrungen treffen.


----------

